# Bent Pedal Fix



## GenuineRides (Jul 13, 2013)

What is the best method to straighten those bent pedal axles?  This has been driving me crazy for years.  I've accumulated all these decent pedals but many have bent axles, so I've swapped parts and am now left with a pile of bent ones.  Since the bend is typically at the base of the threads because of the shaft being encased in the pedal frame (e.g. Torrington #10's) I've considered having a machine shop tap a long rod with both left and right hand threads on either end to use as a lever to bend them back.  Pull the pedal apart, clamp the entire length of the shaft into a vice, thread this custom 15-18" rod onto the end, maybe apply a bit of heat and bend back into shape.  I've tried the reverse, clamping the threaded end into the vice and slipping a pipe over the axle shaft but it seems the vice can never hold the short end tight enough to get enough leverage or I end up damaging something.  Maybe someone here has the connections to make a tool or can provide this service for a cost??
GenuineRides


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 13, 2013)

*Bought the pedal shaft tool on ebay*

There is a seller that sells a bar to do what you are talking about, though it help to have a lathe and large vise, i bend then, clamp it on the lathe and spin by hand and see where it needs more bending. It just and thick steel tube with the threads for each side pedal on either end, easy to make with a lathe and a tap.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 13, 2013)

I knew I should have made one of those years earlier when it popped into my head...$65+$20 really??


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 13, 2013)

*If you hold out he sells them for less*

I may have paid 30 plus shipping same seller


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 13, 2013)

GenuineRides said:


> What is the best method to straighten those bent pedal axles? ...I've tried the reverse, clamping the threaded end into the vice and slipping a pipe over the axle shaft but it seems the vice can never hold the short end tight enough to get enough leverage or I end up damaging something...
> GenuineRides




I think a high quality finely machined vice might hold the short end.  BUT, just this week I clamped the long end in my low quality vice and wailed away on the short end with a claw hammer, and a block of hardwood to prevent any damage to the metal.  What do you know, it worked! :eek:


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 23, 2013)

Just use a old pair of crank arms on the threaded part of the pedal & clamp the pedal shaft in a vice . That way You have leverage plus  left & right threads all in one tool .   


dougfisk said:


> I think a high quality finely machined vice might hold the short end.  BUT, just this week I clamped the long end in my low quality vice and wailed away on the short end with a claw hammer, and a block of hardwood to prevent any damage to the metal.  What do you know, it worked! :eek:


----------



## KelRod (Apr 15, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> Just use a old pair of crank arms on the threaded part of the pedal & clamp the pedal shaft in a vice . That way You have leverage plus  left & right threads all in one tool .




 Do you have pics of what the pedal looked like in the vice? Was if completely taken down tho the bare shaft or just the pedal with out the end caps and blocks? if it was just taken own to just the end caps and blocks taken off, would that damage the sleeze that goes over the main shaft?


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 15, 2017)

Down to the shaft no parts except a end cap nut if you can and if you want to protect the threads .Use the bench vise clamp near the bend on the bent portion .Then with a old crank on the pedal threads for leverage bend back to normal range You need to have a good eye and patience.


----------



## mike j (Apr 15, 2017)

I agree, wholeheartedly with Tanksalot. Looking carefully, you can use the crank arm angles to align the shaft. I've been heating them up & experimenting tempering w/ oil, they are completely striped down, at his point. It may just be me, but the streamlined peddles seem to be very prone to bending.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 10, 2017)

These pedals seem to be impossible to find in good condition. I have 5 bikes with torringtons          . but had to buy double that amount before finding useable parts.  No w trying to straighten shafts from vendor supplied "cores"  cleaned            the bent shaft+ mounted in lathe Put an indicator on it Had to thread it into crank then chuck it up again. It felt like straightening a nail. Just as effective also. Now welded appropriate nuts on 5 "stock to try again


----------



## buickmike (Sep 11, 2017)

Ladies and gentleman ; enclosed you will find a pic. This is a straight pedal with a good shaft. If your pedals that u sell and describe as being. Good cannot do this then don't sell them.Because when I call u to ask for a replacement you ain't gonna want to hear it. This particular unit is not perfect. But have rode miles on them allready. The last couple pair bought off bay and cabe lie in pieces on counter while I have to scrounge up replacement s


----------



## partsguy (Sep 11, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Ladies and gentleman ; enclosed you will find a pic. This is a straight pedal with a good shaft. If your pedals that u sell and describe as being. Good cannot do this then don't sell them.Because when I call u to ask for a replacement you ain't gonna want to hear it. This particular unit is not perfect. But have rode miles on them allready. The last couple pair bought off bay and cabe lie in pieces on counter while I have to scrounge up replacement s
> 
> View attachment 674629
> 
> View attachment 674630




I have ripped apart four pedals to build ONE correct pedal recently.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 8, 2018)

Good thread here cause there are very few "good" re-buildable quality USA pedals around.  I will, when possible and if cheap buy any condition torringtons or schwinns, bent or not.  Yes, a good vice,  lathe or large-chuck drill press head that you can put the pedal shaft in to check runout during the process is helpful...good eye helps too.  I use a bent crankshaft as well as my lever.    Below, for example is a buncha pedals I recently took a chance on.  Ended up with a clean set of T-10's (dead straight), T-8's (sans blocks) that needed one shaft straightened, and a set of rough T-8/10 shafts, cups and cones,  from the worst set in the bunch, and a modern torrington left nos.  All for $35...some pics below.


----------



## buickmike (Mar 8, 2018)

That last pair of shafts resembled the LAST pair I bought. Simply put ain't buying no more.. What I will do when need arises is buy newer rat traps period.      After I had a pair rebuilt/ straightened I run up on a curb whereas the pedal wouldn't spin freely.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 8, 2018)

Yea, I'm with ya. Almost tossed those out with all the pitting....new cones would fix it as the shaft bases were not too bad...


----------



## buickmike (Mar 8, 2018)

I spent over $60 to receive ktap like that.... I put em on the grinding wheel to remove pitting. But upon spinnin it feels funny.....


----------



## SKPC (Mar 8, 2018)

buickmike said:


> I spent over $60 to receive ktap like that.... I put em on the grinding wheel to remove pitting. But upon spinnin it feels funny.....




Hey buddy, you shouldn't have spent the $60 on "crap like that".   Fortunately for me, the T-10's were near perfect inside and dead straight.  I think $35 is a fair price for good T-10's, and very much worth the chance on "crap like that", don't you think?   $60, on the other hand, would have been too high risk for this bunch..


----------



## buickmike (Mar 8, 2018)

Well I bought em off seller on cabe.  I have bought them off rebuider on bay. The t10 have that little threaded portion at outer plates that strip out.  One piece here one good outer plate there and before u know it. I got a box of junk.Too bad I spent $ to learn this lesson


----------

